# Extreme Roller Coasters



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2020)

www.ultimaterollercoaster.com

www.coasterpedia.net

www.coaster101.com

www.coasterbuzz.com

www.coastercritic.com

www.rcdb.com

Hey Marge here's a virtual roller coaster ride video, lol.

www.timeout.com/usa/things-to-do/virtual-roller-coaster-rides-for-at-home-thrills

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roller_coaster

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_roller_coaster_rankings





















https://blog.feedspot.com/roller_coaster_youtube_channels/


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 23, 2020)

Loved it!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Loved it!



Your happiness is my reward. TTFN.


----------

